# Can a fursona be part of the Yoshis species?



## Yoshivert (Apr 26, 2017)

(sorry in advance for my bad english)

Hello everybody !

I create this thread because I question me a lot recently about choosing my fursona ... As you can see, I decided to be a Yoshi and I love anthropomorphic animals and Furry art in general and I consider furry (Aka member of fandom furry) but I still have a doubt ... :/

I have a doubt because if we quote the article Fursona on Wikifur we can see this: _"Many fursonas are based on 'typical' animal species, such as cats and wolves, but are often only limited by the imaginations of their player, and can include more extraordinary types of creatures".

_Also, Yoshis:

_- Are animals,
- Can talk,
- Can behave like humans

Also, by doing research, I learned that one can distinguish Anthro and Furry, In the sense that even if he is anthro, the original creator does not consider him "furry". But a person who really recognizes himself through this character (not just a fan), and who dedicates a part of his life to fandom furry, can he be considered furry?

I am really lost and it hurts me a lot not to feel recognized in this community that I adore. ><

My FA  page if yout want to leran more about me : Userpage of yoshivert -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Articles I quote : - Fursona - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia
- Yoshi - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia_


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 26, 2017)

Digimon and pokemon are used as fursonas so a yoshi can count too. Really, anything animal-like that can be anthropomorphized can count.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Apr 26, 2017)

Yoshi are too, I've been commissioned before with others having yoshi characters so yes. I myself have a couple Pokémon sonas which is close to that type of characters.


----------



## Trashsona (Apr 26, 2017)

You might be overthinking it a bit, your fursona can be whatever you like! It's all about what you want your character to be, not meeting criteria that no one can agree on. If you want to be Yoshi than be a Yoshi, no one is going to think badly about you for choosing a different kind of character.  I for one think Yoshis are really cool and would love to see more around here! Besides, you are far from being the weirdest one here. I mean look at me, I'm a freaking trash can .


----------



## Yoshivert (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks for you comments, I was little scared 



Trashsona said:


> You might be overthinking it a bit


It's so true !


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 26, 2017)

Yeah. Totally be a Yoshi if you want. There's no rules!


----------



## ToddTheMutt (Apr 26, 2017)

The only thing I'd be worried about in terms of choosing an already existent character to be your fursona or anything is like that, would be copyrights and the alike. We never know if the original creator of anything will come around and/or be upset about someone using his character for something =x I mean, there are differences between basing your sona on something, and taking the already done character, if you get what I mean.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Apr 26, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> You might be overthinking it a bit, your fursona can be whatever you like! It's all about what you want your character to be, not meeting criteria that no one can agree on. If you want to be Yoshi than be a Yoshi, no one is going to think badly about you for choosing a different kind of character.  I for one think Yoshis are really cool and would love to see more around here! Besides, you are far from being the weirdest one here. I mean look at me, I'm a freaking trash can .



 Yes! Listen to the wise trash can!
Be a yoshi! Be an amazing yoshi!


----------



## Yoshivert (Apr 27, 2017)

ToddTheMutt said:


> The only thing I'd be worried about in terms of choosing an already existent character to be your fursona or anything is like that, would be copyrights and the alike. We never know if the original creator of anything will come around and/or be upset about someone using his character for something =x I mean, there are differences between basing your sona on something, and taking the already done character, if you get what I mean.



When I chose this character, I wanted to stay very close to the original and then as I went, I brought small personal touches (accessories for example). And then I think that art should have no limits, copyright (of multinationals I mean well) should not interfere in the free creation and interpretation of a character or a universe. I mean, in this case, copyright is just there to not lose money.

So I do not consider myself the original Yoshi, because I want to reflect my personality! ^w^



Frostbyte The Shark said:


> Yes! Listen to the wise trash can!
> Be a yoshi! Be an amazing yoshi!



I count on it, it's just that sometimes I think too much x3


----------

